# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Hay más de mil empresas con certificaciones ambientales en Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

El 80% de problemas ambientales se resuelve a través de las empresas.  *Lima, mar. 02 (ANDINA).-* El ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack, informó hoy que hay más mil empresas en Perú que cuentan con certificaciones ambientales para la gestión de sus procesos productivos, un incremento significativo respecto a las 200 empresas que habían a inicios del año pasado.  
Ecoeficiencia significa producir más con menos impacto en el ambiente, es decir, fomentar una nueva cultura de uso eficiente de los recursos renovables y no renovables, explicó. 
Perú necesita empresas solidarias y responsables con el ambiente, que buscan un desarrollo no basado en el uso indiscriminado de nuestros recursos naturales, sino en el desarrollo sostenible, comentó. 
Indicó que estas más de mil empresas ya trabajan con estándares y certificaciones ambientales, como el ISO 14001, certificación forestal y otros procesos que reflejan su compromiso con el desarrollo socio económico del país. 
Brack dijo que el 80 por ciento de los problemas ambientales en el país se resuelven cuando las empresas tienen voluntad de establecer políticas de conservación y protección ambiental. 
Ello no sólo beneficia a Perú sino también permite una mayor competitividad de las empresas para la exportación de sus productos a mercados internacionales con altos estándares ambientales, manifestó. 
Entre las empresas ecoeficientes en Perú se encuentran Kimberly Clark que procesa el 95 por ciento del papel reciclado; Papelera Panamericana de Arequipa produce el 98 por ciento de su papel reciclado; los supermercados Wong y Plaza Vea que usan plásticos biodegradables, entre otras. 
El ministro lanzó hoy la segunda convocatoria a nivel nacional del Premio a la Ecoeficiencia Empresarial, con el fin de reconocer públicamente a las empresas que contribuyen a la conservación del ambiente y el desarrollo socio económico. 
Se premiará a las grandes, pequeñas y medianas empresas que realicen acciones integrales ecoeficientes o manejen de manera responsable el agua, residuos sólidos, energía y los recursos naturales renovables. 
También se premiará a los proyectos de jóvenes profesionales emprendedores que demuestren que las actividades propuestas sean ecoeficientes, es decir, que sean económicamente rentables y socioambientalmente sostenibles.Temas similares: Certificaciones ISO Certificaciones para la agroexportación - tarapoto , 01 y 02 de abril Artículo: Certificaciones ambientales son requisito para el inicio de ejecución de proyectos, recuerda Minam EEUU y Perú evalúan acciones a ejecutar en marco de compromisos ambientales del TLC Minam enviará a Consejo de Ministros proyecto de Ley de Servicios Ambientales

----------

